# Deer Applications Due Tommorrow the 5th.



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Just a reminder to all that the deer applications are due tommorrow. The NDG&F have a place to apply one line with a credit card that is really simple. You just have to go to the Game and Fish site and click on the link "On-line Lottery Application."


----------



## NDhunter (Mar 24, 2002)

I sent in my application the first week of May, should my check have been cashed yet?? Getting worried!!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I sent my app in the middle of May, and my check has yet to clear. I am not too worried, I think the same thing happened last year.


----------

